# Skyrim Legendary Edition Best ENB?



## DeadlyTitan (Jan 3, 2018)

So i have been searching soo hard to find the best ENB for skyrim and finally filtered down to 6 ENB's and i am unable to decide between them. Maybe you guys can help me out? 

Tetrachromatic
Nlva
Vividian
Rudy
The Grim and Somber
RealVision
My requirements are simple, performance is not an issue for me since i have a GTX 1088 Ti so i want the best looks. Something close to Skyrim natural color pallet, something that is not too vivid and bright and something that is int cartoony or fantasy looking. 
I just want something that enhances Skyrim's natural look. without deviating much from its natural color pallet.


----------



## Ethair (Jan 3, 2018)

Realvision was my first, helped me a lot to understand what to install, what mod should overwrite another... and I thank the author a hundred times for it.
but felt too saturated/contrast in some ways, not to my liking. not "the realistic " I, too was searching.

I didn't try many, and then felt in love with  this one: https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/70451/?
its primarly use was to make screenshots, but you can play with it too. (just one option to turn off) 
and plenty of adjustment if needed.

from the list above, I would try "The Grim and Somber" looks great.
or Nlva for realism.


----------



## DeadlyTitan (Jan 3, 2018)

Ethair said:


> Realvision was my first, helped me a lot to understand what to install, what mod should overwrite another... and I thank the author a hundred times for it.
> but felt too saturated/contrast in some ways, not to my liking. not "the realistic " I, too was searching.
> 
> I didn't try many, and then felt in love with  this one: https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/70451/?
> ...



Oh Snapdragon, i wanted to list it but i was unsure cause i did not find much into on that, actually you are the second person to suggest that ENB . a lot of people asked me to just stay away from realvision, there seems to be a lot of hate for it so i decided to stay away from it.


----------



## Ethair (Jan 3, 2018)

"seems to be a lot of hate for it" 
there is. maybe because he got the most endorsment. I don't know.
but still, it's not the best ENB to my personnal liking. without any hate at all; on the contrary.


----------



## EntropyZ (Jan 3, 2018)

I remember using Tetrachromatic on normal Skyrim, it looked amazing on a lot of weather types. My graphics cards ran into frame dips with it though. I avoided Realvision because it lacked saturation and I couldn't bothered to tune it myself.

Rudy and Grim n' Somber looked pretty nice too, but my vote goes to Tetrachromatic for eye candy during scenes where you just want to stop and stare and take in everything. It might be too vivid for your tastes though.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 7, 2018)

Back when Skyrim still had any semblance of novelty to it, I used to edit my own SweetFX and got very good results, most of these mods are WAY too extreme and crush / oversaturate / push contrast way too far.

Also the longer you keep looking at this, the less relevant it becomes. The best edits are the most subtle ones, that just give you that tiny highlight where it used to be missing. Our eyes/brain works strangely that way, you even get used to oversaturation and going back then almost feels like watching greyscale.

Also no software edit beats a well calibrated, high contrast monitor.


----------



## DeadlyTitan (Jan 7, 2018)

I Tried them all and finally decided to stick with Rudy ENB with NLVA. It have the right amount of stuff i like, Not too bright, not too vivid, not too fantasy like and not too deviated from skyrim original color pallet. 

If i have to pick an another then Grim and Sober Azura is my second pick. 

Both grim and sober and rudy + NLVA are great at keeping things close to making skyrim look and feel natural. Tetrachromatic  was great too but it just made skyrim not look like skyrim, it was too vivid and too saturated i mean sure it looks good and amazing but it just didnt gave me that Skyrim feeling i was looking for, felt like i was playing an entirely different game. 




Vayra86 said:


> Also no software edit beats a well calibrated, high contrast monitor.



True that too, i have a 27" 1440p 144hz IPS display that is perfectly calibrated and skyrim looks glorious, although a bit bigger( all this time i have been using a 19" 1440 x 900 display) but still glorious nevertheless


----------



## StrayKAT (Jan 9, 2018)

*snicker* I like vanilla. I wish there was an ENB that kept the blue-ish tone of vanilla, but just brought in godrays and better shadows. Using the ENB plug-in by itself (no preset) doesn't seem to do it for me. It still enhances textures, which make vanilla faces look  a little weird. While SE brought in some good features, the whole game lost it's blue-ish hue (there's more saturation and oranges now). I've yet to run into a preset that does this right.


----------



## DeadlyTitan (Jan 9, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> *snicker* I like vanilla. I wish there was an ENB that kept the blue-ish tone of vanilla, but just brought in godrays and better shadows. Using the ENB plug-in by itself (no preset) doesn't seem to do it for me. It still enhances textures, which make vanilla faces look  a little weird. While SE brought in some good features, the whole game lost it's blue-ish hue (there's more saturation and oranges now). I've yet to run into a preset that does this right.



Have you tried the *Vanilla Ice Cream ENB *? It suits your requirements nicely.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 9, 2018)

What does ENB mean?


----------



## EntropyZ (Jan 9, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> What does ENB mean?


It's a DirectX binary/injector that allows more complex lighting, in other words, post-processing. Works for a lot of DX9 games. You can get presets for it almost anywhere.

The best presets come to Elder Scrolls and Fallout games, though there are some hidden gems here and there for other games.

For the GameBryo/Creation engine running on DX9 API it brings a lot of stability, in some cases better FPS if little to none of the graphical effects are going to be set and you set the .ini settings optimized for your rig (that is if the version contains the stability fixes). The main downside of it is the performance cost, but it depends on what effects you are running and the quality setting they run at. SweetFX is lighter on load but I don't think you can mess with the lighting rendering as much, I've mostly seen it used for light touch-ups, instead of completely overhauling how the lighting appears and how objects interact with it.

ENB is short for ENBSeries, but most people are referring to a preset and/or data files for it. A good alternative to ENB is ReShade, but good luck running it with ENB, since as far as I know they are incompatible. There are thousands of threads on the internet discussing third-party post-processing, most of them centered around the big three.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jan 9, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> What does ENB mean?



lol.. it's a mystery. Just some directX hack made by some Russian dude.. but I don't think he tells anyone what the "ENB" stands for.




DeadlyTitan said:


> Have you tried the *Vanilla Ice Cream ENB *? It suits your requirements nicely.



I haven't, but I'll look into it if I play again. I've also tried fiddling with my own preset, but even stripped down and taking out a lot of the ENB features, there are some "enhancements" that can't be undone. So I'm not sure this preset will be any different. But it could be that I'm overlooking something. I'm by no means an expert.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 9, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> It's a DirectX binary/injector that allows more complex lighting, in other words, post-processing. Works for a lot of DX9 games. You can get presets for it almost anywhere.
> 
> The best presets come to Elder Scrolls and Fallout games, though there are some hidden gems here and there for other games.
> 
> ...



Ok so graphical enhancements/story mods, I remember UT99, UT2004 having heavy mods and graphical enhancements


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 9, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> lol.. it's a mystery. Just some directX hack made by some Russian dude.. but I don't think he tells anyone what the "ENB" stands for.


True dat ... here's the post where he doesn't want to answer: http://enbdev.com/enbseries/forum/viewtopic.php?p=4195&sid=bd5db8c254b54c28506225f09409a934#p4195


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 9, 2018)

^ nice fellow, threatens to ddos nexus if they don't comply with his wishes...


----------



## EntropyZ (Jan 9, 2018)

yogurt_21 said:


> ^ nice fellow, threatens to ddos nexus if they don't comply with his wishes...


The moderators and admins are absolute control freaks on Nexus. That site is becoming all professional and business, and it splits the community in half. Some of the best creators have their own dedicated forums because of Nexus rules and restrictions. There are as many upsides to it though.

But TBH Boris was doing god's work pretty much, he probably thinks he isn't getting what he deserves for his efforts.

Boris being him, he agrees to disagree with the Nexus. And with pretty much anyone else who question him. Arguing with him on his forum is an insta-ban AFAIK. Hell, even a less than intelligent question might put him in a bad mood.

That's people for you. Better get used to it. Some creators like to think they know better than everyone else.

I'd like to leave it at that. There's plenty of videos talking about these sort of things anyway.


----------



## DeadlyTitan (Jan 9, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> The moderators and admins are absolute control freaks on Nexus. That site is becoming all professional and business, and it splits the community in half. Some of the best creators have their own dedicated forums because of Nexus rules and restrictions. There are as many upsides to it though.
> 
> But TBH Boris was doing god's work pretty much, he probably thinks he isn't getting what he deserves for his efforts.
> 
> ...



Wow that's pretty cocky, i dont like people who think they are above all, but hey at least this guy gave us the ENB for free which is something he worked on for years and build it up from the scratch.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 9, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ok so graphical enhancements/story mods, I remember UT99, UT2004 having heavy mods and graphical enhancements



https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30936/?

Its just SweetFX in disguise, really, or at least, a selection of SweetFX settings and post processing. Injectors, as pointed out. Its pretty neat stuff, even performance wise it works great.

Skyrim with the ingame ENB menu is a GREAT way to find the limitations of your GPU; especially when it comes to different kinds of AA, resolution, shadowmap resolution etc. You get almost complete control over the entire graphics department except the bare engine assets.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jan 10, 2018)

We must respect our geniuses as the eccentric and often ornery people they are. 

He's no Michaelangelo or anything, but still


----------

